# MODDED 2012 BEETLE ALERT lol



## 210thumper (Oct 20, 2010)

2012 launch edition....the first in Texas that i know that went stage II and lowered....it took me awhile to post on here because i heard nothing but bad thing on the Vortex...but........HERE I AM. and if u dont like what i do to my car....OH WELL!! lol  

AUDIO- 
3300 Pioneer double din 
t-1500 mono block Rockford amp 
custom sub box 
2-12" Pioneer Championship Series 

PERFORMANCE- 
GHL turbo back exhaust 
H&R SS Lowering Springs 
Carbino Intake 
APR stg.II software (also have stg. III flash) 
Forge blowoff valve 
H&R spacers 15mm 20mm 

changing out the intake for the BSH true seal race intake and just changed the H&R lowering springs to KSPORT coils.... 

coils r slammed in the rear and about 1/4 inch left in the front


----------



## johnny.r1.lee (Mar 27, 2012)

lookin good, 
so are these pictures with the coils or springs?


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

210thumper said:


> 2012 launch edition....the first in Texas that i know that went stage II and lowered....it took me awhile to post on here because i heard nothing but bad thing on the Vortex...but........HERE I AM. and if u dont like what i do to my car....OH WELL!! lol


 We don't like you already but we like your B12. We particularly like the 4-sided clock post on the roof... very unique. Do you normally drive around town like that??? 

Welcome to the Vortex... just stay away from the CarLounge and Golf IV forums and you and yours will be safe. 

:laugh:


----------



## 210thumper (Oct 20, 2010)

johnny.r1.lee said:


> lookin good,
> so are these pictures with the coils or springs?


 no unfortunately these r on the SS springs...the car is actually getting some very minor body work done right now....a dumbass the other day had too much **** in the back of his truck the other day and had a trash-can fall out and i clipped it on the driver-side front bumper broke the headlight and cracked the front bumper....but i should have it back next week....it goes in the shop tomorrow:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## 210thumper (Oct 20, 2010)

:sly::what: lol jk thanks....yea i thought it would be a little too much but i said what the hell i bought the beetle to be different so y not add a little flair to it lol jk...yea i plan to stay away from both of those FO SHO!!! lol 



Cadenza_7o said:


> We don't like you already but we like your B12. We particularly like the 4-sided clock post on the roof... very unique. Do you normally drive around town like that???
> 
> Welcome to the Vortex... just stay away from the CarLounge and Golf IV forums and you and yours will be safe.
> 
> :laugh:


----------



## Dvdmoviemike (Feb 29, 2012)

*Interior*

Any pics of the stereo/sub set up? I'm guessing your neighborhood doesn't have speed bumps like mine. Sweet Bug!:thumbup:


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Nice :thumbup:


----------



## 210thumper (Oct 20, 2010)

Dvdmoviemike said:


> Any pics of the stereo/sub set up? I'm guessing your neighborhood doesn't have speed bumps like mine. Sweet Bug!:thumbup:


 oh it does!! they r killer speed bumps too lol stereo no but I'll get some


----------



## Almostirish (Dec 19, 2011)

:thumbup: VERY NICE!! :thumbup:


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Cadenza_7o said:


> We don't like you already but we like your B12. We particularly like the 4-sided clock post on the roof... very unique. Do you normally drive around town like that???
> 
> Welcome to the Vortex... just stay away from the CarLounge and Golf IV forums and you and yours will be safe.
> 
> :laugh:


 The only way I could have a clock on my roof like the one in the photo is if it is easily 
removable? My garage door opeining is a 'tad' too low to handle it during entry and exiting. 
It should stop others from pulling up to the car, and have me lower my radio music, to tell 
them what time it is, which is a plus.


----------



## 210thumper (Oct 20, 2010)

ridgemanron said:


> The only way I could have a clock on my roof like the one in the photo is if it is easily
> removable? My garage door opeining is a 'tad' too low to handle it during entry and exiting.
> It should stop others from pulling up to the car, and have me lower my radio music, to tell
> them what time it is, which is a plus.


lol:laugh::what:


----------



## johnny.r1.lee (Mar 27, 2012)

post some pics with coils


----------



## 210thumper (Oct 20, 2010)

johnny.r1.lee said:


> post some pics with coils


when i get it back from the body shop ill post pics of the stereo and the stance


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Nice!

It always amazes me the difference wheel spacers make. Just pushing the wheels out a little bit makes a dramatic difference in the look of the car.


----------



## 210thumper (Oct 20, 2010)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Nice!
> 
> It always amazes me the difference wheel spacers make. Just pushing the wheels out a little bit makes a dramatic difference in the look of the car.


YEA BUDDY!!! lol


----------



## TraceyS (Apr 7, 2012)

*Sweet! The rear tag made me crack up laughing : )*

Sweet! The rear tag made me crack up laughing : )



210thumper said:


> 2012 launch edition....the first in Texas that i know that went stage II and lowered....it took me awhile to post on here because i heard nothing but bad thing on the Vortex...but........HERE I AM. and if u dont like what i do to my car....OH WELL!! lol


----------



## 210thumper (Oct 20, 2010)

^^^thats normally everyone's reaction...they ether like it and laugh or they don't and make an ugly face lol


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

Any pics of the actual coilovers before they went on the car?


----------



## 210thumper (Oct 20, 2010)

jwcardy said:


> Any pics of the actual coilovers before they went on the car?


----------



## Chillout (Apr 29, 2009)

really curious about the fitting of the BSH intake... I assume the GTI one is not going to fit, or what are you planning to install?


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Next time I'm in South TX we need to do a Beetle photo shoot! :thumbup:


----------



## 210thumper (Oct 20, 2010)

Chillout said:


> really curious about the fitting of the BSH intake... I assume the GTI one is not going to fit, or what are you planning to install?



the GTi will fit...this car is pretty much a GTI everything with a beetle body...


----------



## 210thumper (Oct 20, 2010)

vdub10golf said:


> Next time I'm in South TX we need to do a Beetle photo shoot! :thumbup:


FO SHO:laugh::laugh::laugh: just let me know


----------



## lovecarsDrV (Oct 27, 2011)

I love your car, great job! 
Any plans on getting the side markers blacked out? 
My wife has a Turbo Beetle on order and it's one of the first mods I'm planning to do.


----------



## 210thumper (Oct 20, 2010)

lovecarsDrV said:


> I love your car, great job!
> Any plans on getting the side markers blacked out?
> My wife has a Turbo Beetle on order and it's one of the first mods I'm planning to do.


 yea eventually lol my next big thing is taking off that TURBO decal on the side.... so i think when im sitting there pealing that off ill take some spray paint mask off the area around the light and spray them out....


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Looks good. 

Also what is a Stage III tune? There should only be I, and II with a downpipe for the stock turbo.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Aonarch said:


> Looks good.
> 
> Also what is a Stage III tune? There should only be I, and II with a downpipe for the stock turbo.


 Visit www.goapr.com and all the info is explained there about Stage III.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Wow, this car looks great lowered. All the stickers and "Euro plates" aren't really to my taste, but whatever.


----------



## zsqure (May 1, 2012)

Nice car, we need more modded beetles. Let's see more. Got those coilovers on yet? post a pic.


----------

